# Help identifying a seat



## Rivnut (Feb 4, 2019)

I bought a mid 50's Schwinn Corvette (yet to be picked up so I'm not sure of the year; the seller says 1956) and this is the seat that's in the pictures that I was sent.  I looks similar to the seat shown in the catalog, but it's black instead of tan.  There's a statement in the ad stating something about black seats vs. tan seats but the style is the same.  

Can anyone tell me if this style seat was original on a 55 or 56 Schwinn Corvette?  The pictures that were sent to me did not include a shot of the back of the seat so there's no tag to be seen.  Schwinn seat or aftermarket?


----------



## Roger Henning (Feb 4, 2019)

Looks like it is off a British 3 speed bike.  Who made the seat?  Roger


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 4, 2019)

Web-spring saddle/seat; looks like a Viscount (or similar), made in Taiwan by the 1970's or so(?).


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 4, 2019)

As I stated above "I've yet to pick it up" so I only have the picture that I posted.  (Actually, I cropped the seat from a larger picture.)  Here's the ad and the statement about the seat for the '56 Corvette. I've changed the text color where it references the seat color.  Is it saying that the seat should be black and there's no bar?  Are the grips not as shown?

*"1956 Schwinn Corvette*
_In 1956 the Corvette was already a popular bike, it would become very very popular in a couple years, but this is what was in the 1956 Schwinn catalog.  _





*Schwinn Corvette - 3 speed gears*
_Finest of the new Schwinn Middleweights!
Deluxe equipment includes 3 - speed gears, front and rear handbrakes, stainless steel fenders, whitewall 1.75" Schwinn Tornado tires. Handsome spring-type luggage carrier on 26 inch models only. Available in boys and girls 26 inch and 24 inch models._

_Colors: Opalescent red, blue or green- also black enamel._


_The above paragraph is a direct quote of the 1956 Schwinn catalog. Collectors and restorers should note a couple things from the image, the seat is leather tan with bar, not black and the handlebar grips are solid color with white lettering."_


Any insights will be appreciated.  Thanks,
Ed


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 4, 2019)

This seat is for sale on eBay right now.  It's a Schwinn seat with 4 rivets along the side.




The rivets and spring configuration are the same as the seat I pictured in my original thread.  Double rail, two small coils, three larger coils.






After I've picked up the bike, I'll post some pictures and try to come up with some kind of positive results.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 4, 2019)

That catalog image is the 1955 Corvette only. Brown vinyl seat, spring mattress type, and *was not* used on the 56 or 57 Corvette. The black seat in your picture is probably from some lightweight.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 4, 2019)

Here's the catalog image for the 1955 Corvette.

*1955*
In 1955 the Corvette first found itself in a catalog. The 1955 Schwinn Catalog is gorgeous and provides us with great info and images. The Corvette was introduced and had boys and girls models...



*1955 Schwinn Corvette*
*Boys 26-inch Model F17*
Most luxurious of the new middleweight models, with 3-speed gears, front and rear caliper brakes, stainless steel fenders, chrome headlight, whitewall tires and a handsome spring-type front luggage carrier on 26-inch models. Also available with coaster brake.



*SPECIFICATIONS*
FRAME- Boys middleweight cantilever, girls middleweight.
FORK- Forged, narrow middleweight design.
REAR HUB- 3-Speed or coaster brake.
BRAKES- Front and rear calipers on 3-speed model; coaster brake only on coaster brake models.
CARRIER - Aluminum front carrier, spring-type (26-inch models only).
FENDERS- Stainless steel.
TIRES- Schwinn Tornado, 1.75” whitewall.
RIMS- Schwinn tubular S7, chrome.
COLORS- Opal red, blue or green; also black enamel.

*MODELS*
Shipping Weight lbs.
BOYS GIRLS SIZE DESCRIPTION BOYS/GIRLS


F17 F67 26-inch Corvette 3- speed 60 58
F27 F77 24-inch Corvette 3- speed 49 1/2 49
F13 F77 26-inch Corvette (coaster brake) 59 58
F23 F73 24-inch Corvette (coaster brake) 47 1/2 47
I was using this link for pictures and descriptions.  They've taken the catalogs and put the different years together by model.

https://bikehistory.org/bikes/corvette/

I'll follow up on this as soon as I have the bike in hand.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 4, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> As I stated above "I've yet to pick it up" so I only have the picture that I posted.  (Actually, I cropped the seat from a larger picture.)  Here's the ad and the statement about the seat for the '56 Corvette. I've changed the text color where it references the seat color. * Is it saying that the seat should be black and there's no bar?*  Are the grips not as shown?
> 
> *"1956 Schwinn Corvette*
> _In 1956 the Corvette was already a popular bike, it would become very very popular in a couple years, but this is what was in the 1956 Schwinn catalog.  _
> ...





Pat said the seat is leather tan with bar, not black. 

I've never seen 50's colored grips with Schwinn script in white, just the white grips with the tear drop in the color of the frame.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 4, 2019)

I guess that I'm reading it the opposite of what you are.  To me the author is advising the restorer that in the image the seat is tan leather with a bar and not black as delivered from the factory.  Guessing it's time to look at a bunch of Google images.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 4, 2019)

The way I understand what Pat said, is he is verifying the seat is leather tan in color. And, that seat was not used on the 56 Corvette, only the 55.

1956 Comic image of the 56 Corvette. And note, these don't have the updated 56-57 Style carrier.





1957 comic ad.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 5, 2019)

I think I got it.  The ad for 1956 shows a 1955 bike and the disclaimer is advising restorers of the same telling them what's wrong in the picture and to be aware of it if they're trying to restore a '56. "Don't use this picture as an example."


----------



## Oilit (Feb 6, 2019)

The black seat looks like the ones from '70's Suburbans. Also the bike has a stamped stem, should be forged.


----------



## Ridge Rider (Feb 17, 2019)

If your bike is a '55 ,the original seat was tan leatherette with a crash bar and rivets. 
See the original barnfind bike below. .The seat did not hold up ,to the point that the previous owner had wrapped it with Bailing wire .The is not the same as the later vinyl seat that showed up on lightweights in the 60's and 70's.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 23, 2019)

The tan seats were also used on early '50s lightweights, without the crash rail. '54-5 middleweights were seen with the mesinger seat seen on lower end ballooners.


----------

